# Adding Springtails to my tank



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

I keep reading little bits & pieces about putting springtails in tanks to help with mold problems, etc. How do you do this? I mean, do you just let them jump out of the container into the frog tank or is there a special way? Will they breed in there? I need specifics, Im new to all this!! Thanks!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

How you get them out depends on the substrate you are culturing them in. If they are on charcoal, you can just add water to the culture and pour it out into the tank. You can also just dump the culture into the tank and mix it into the substrate.

If they are on cocofiber, then you have to add a piece of bark for them to climb on and then transfer that, or you can add a petri dish with some food on it and when they climb in to eat the food, transfer that.


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

And then they will just breed & multiply in the tank? Is that how it works? How cool! My frogs love springtails & I usually just dump some of the coco fiber they're in on a flat dish so the frogs can pick them out. I have noticed strays in the tank after Ive taken the dish out & the frogs get all excited!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Yes, they will colonize the tank and breed in there.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you have substrate in your tank, there will be fungi, and where there is fungi there will be happy springtails. After the initial boom in cycling tho, you likely won't see much as they will be down in the substrate. Adding fresh leaves to the leaf litter will bring them up and have another mini boom of them for frog snacks tho


----------

